# 97 Percent of ICU Beds at Texas Medical Center Now Occupied as Covid-19 Cases Reach Record Highs



## Becky1951 (Jun 25, 2020)

“Should the number of new cases grow too rapidly, it will eventually challenge our ability to treat both COVID-19 and non-COVID 19 patients," said Methodist's CEO.


https://www.khou.com/amp/article/ne...read/285-aad0788d-256e-4454-8e3f-87f9c7956680


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2020)

Been there, done that.  Yup, it's a Horror.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 25, 2020)

Yes, we have to accept things where they are and not where we wishfully want them to be.  I've seen the x-rays of those that have recovered from the virus..."shards of glass"- "ground glass opacity"  is what the scarring of the lungs looks like.  Who in their right mind would take a chance on getting this nasty bug if they didn't absolutely have to.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Been there, done that.  Yup, it's a Horror.


What do you mean, @Pepper?  Been where, done what?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2020)

Well, @StarSong,  living smack dab in the Epicenter, I mean, and unfortunately needing a stay in a hospital on a non-Covid issue.  It was a horror.

It was a apocalyptic to see NYC as a ghost town, in the beginning; it was frightening, at first, to see the few bold people who went out all masked.  We masked 99+% of the time, no one argued about the necessity.  Oh, I'm used to it now, it's like second nature, but in the beginning it was a nightmare, like living in a movie.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2020)

Wow @Pepper!  I didn't know that you had a hospital stay during the worst of this.  Many friends and relatives live in NYC, Long Island and surrounding states.  They report the same startling emptiness.  Fortunately, none needed a hospital stay until recently (a baby born in Queens 10 days ago).   

I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks @StarSong.  Unfortunately, I have to go back into the hospital in a couple of weeks.  My surgeon wanted me to recover emotionally (his words) before he tortures me anew.  Last time, no visitors were allowed.  Imagine how difficult that is.  I am hopeful it is not the case next time, but I don't yet know.

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2020)

This could be an American record pandemic while many clowns scream wearing masks is a violation of their civil rights while they know nothing about civil rights, medicine or simple health in general.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 25, 2020)

Just read its 100% now..


----------



## Liberty (Jun 26, 2020)

Heard yesterday, just 19% of the ICU beds at TMC (the largest med center in the world) were covid - the rest are occupied by other med patients.
They have many other beds they can get up and running for ICU purposes. Doesn't appear to be an issue at this time anyway.


----------

